

An Introduction to the Web Notifications API - user_235711
http://www.sitepoint.com/introduction-web-notifications-api/

======
techaddict009
This is really awesome. So does this work with all modern web browsers or only
chrome?

I tried it in chrome is working fine.

Will surely integrate in my upcoming web project.

~~~
SifJar
There is a heading in this article "Browser Compatibility" detailing the
answer to this very question. Basically, Chrome, Firefox and Safari all
support it on the desktop, Firefox and Blackberry support it on mobile. Other
browsers may partially support it, or not at all. The article has a code
snippet for checking for compatibility.

